# Recipes



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

We have no rule that says people must share their recipe. Is it nice to have the recipe yes but IT IS NOT REQUIRED so lets stop posting snide remarks and trying to shame people because they either don't have an actual recipe of decide not to share it.  There are some people that have businesses selling something so why would they give away the recipe. There are also people who have family recipes that are not shared with anyone but family.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

I agree about the people who have a proprietary recipe related to a business and closely held family recipes. Don't like to see people show up in roll call with 6-7 post in a row with nothing but pics from their Instagram with no details or methods. Basically seeking likes but ultimately not helping anyone learn anything. This is a forum for people to come and learn? And share. Might just be me


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2022)

The people who are here for a business should be identified somehow.  One feels used when a person comes and just takes, and has no intention of sharing.


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't like to see people show up in roll call with 6-7 post in a row with nothing but pics from their Instagram with no details or methods. Basically seeking likes but ultimately not helping anyone learn anything. This is a forum for people to come and learn? And share. Might just be me


Amen, bro This place isn't, or shouldn't be about "Look at me, here's what I did". It should be about "Here's what I did, and this is how I did it" !


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> Amen, bro This place isn't, or shouldn't be about "Look at me, here's what I did". It should be about "Here's what I did, and this is how I did it" !


Yep.


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

I left this site when it became apparent that generating revenue was the top priority, and I'm fixing to go again.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 24, 2022)

I agree with what 

 pineywoods
 says and what 

 TNJAKE
 says. I’m torn on this.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

99% here are happy to share recipes and methods. Just don't interact with the guys looking for ego boost. 

 DougE
 You shouldn't leave. Those guys get weeded out pretty quick.


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I agree with what
> 
> pineywoods
> says and what
> ...


Why torn? If you don't want to share how you did something, then don't post  your cook


----------



## sandyut (Feb 24, 2022)

I say ignore those and the content that is not what you like or what you feel this site represents.

I would share anything, I have nothing to loose.  Not sure what there is to loose….  As if some non-business member would pull a recipe and start business by using a recipe but whatever.


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> 99% here are happy to share recipes and methods. Just don't interact with the guys looking for ego boost.
> 
> DougE
> You shouldn't leave. Those guys get weeded out pretty quick.


Maybe needs some weeding from the top down


----------



## sandyut (Feb 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> 99% here are happy to share recipes and methods. Just don't interact with the guys looking for ego boost.
> 
> DougE
> You shouldn't leave. Those guys get weeded out pretty quick.


Well said my friend


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I agree with what
> 
> pineywoods
> says and what
> ...


I agree with Jerry on a point as well but not the whole thing. For us commoners who don't have a secret recipe we should share with the forum. Otherwise there isn't a point of having a forum based on teaching or helping people perfect their bbq


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

Tulsa Jeff owns this site and he makes the rules not the staff. I have been a member for a little while and recipes have never been required. If someone posts something and it doesn't have a recipe you are not required to post in that thread.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> 99% here are happy to share recipes and methods. Just don't interact with the guys looking for ego boost.
> 
> DougE
> You shouldn't leave. Those guys get weeded out pretty quick.



Bingo Jake


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> Why torn? If you don't want to share how you did something, then don't post  your cook


I understand and agree. 


TNJAKE said:


> I agree with Jerry on a point as well but not the whole thing. For us commoners who don't have a secret recipe we should share with the forum. Otherwise there isn't a point of having a forum based on teaching or helping people perfect their bbq


True.

Thanks for responding to my post. I stand corrected.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Tulsa Jeff owns this site and he makes the rules not the staff. I have been a member for a little while and recipes have never been required. If someone posts something and it doesn't have a recipe you are not required to post in that thread.


Not trying to be confrontational as I consider you a friend but what's the point if we don't post recipes and methods with certain exceptions for some with close held secrets?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

Following...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> Maybe needs some weeding from the top down



You can certainly PM Jeff and tell him your ideas.

Jake I have no problem sharing a recipe the only time I won't is if I got it from someone else then I ask that person first. 
People become members for many reasons some just got a smoker and have no clue how to operate it. Some haven't even bought a smoker yet. Others are here to learn and share what they know. Of course some also join just to stoke their ego. We get all kinds


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

TulsaJeff
 runs a business using his website and this forum by sharing his knowledge and recipes. If he didn't share those methods and recipes and only posted pics his business wouldn't do so well right? This forum is no different. People are here to learn and receive tips. Methods and recipes help that and in turn help Jeff by making this the go to site for people to turn to. Hence the reason smf shows up in Google for dang near any smoking meat question you can ask


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> We get all kinds


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2022)

I had an ego.

Oh wait that was a yugo....ha


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

You know, back in 2010 when I joined, it was a much smaller place focused on teaching people how to make good Q, among other things. Maybe we need to quit the marketing aspect and go back to that. It's Jeff's site and he can do what he pleases with it, but it used to be a much less commercially focused place.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 24, 2022)

I have to add a few things to this thread.

I have family recipes that have been handed to me from my mom (And her mom….etc) Did I share them on this forum? Yes, but not all. Why? It’s a family secret. I keep it close to my heart, and I want to pass that on to my son and daughter.

In addition, some recipes I receive as a gift, promising not to share. And I plan on keeping my word.

That’s all I have to say.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I have to add a few things to this thread.
> 
> I have family recipes that have been handed to me from my mom (And her mom….etc) Did I share them on this forum? Yes, but not all. Why? It’s a family secret. I keep it close to my heart, and I want to pass that on to my son and daughter.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Think I'll go post in your other thread Jerry,  the one about links...it's not getting any response! Lol    Just kidding!

But on a serious note, I  think I know the thread that started it...I commented in it. I had an issue with the guy that wouldn't post his recipe or recipes...but not for that reason.  I was unhappy on how he treated a long time member of this forum.  As a business owner that had very few posts and wouldn't post a recipe but then to say a major contributor to this forum was no help is BS. Someone got called out by the main food safety guy on the forum,  others got their feel bads hurt because of it.
As a lurker and as a member here I remember posts from both Pop's and Chef Jimmy that basically told people we can't give that type of advice to restaurant owners (or those thinking of doing so or new start ups...not exactly sure how to state that). And I agree with that.
To me this site is all about teaching and learning from others. As a newbie I learned alot, and continue to learn and keep trying new things (umai is next! The order has been placed). But I also hope I have helped others learn something as newbies coming to this site.

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2022)

I have sausage recipes i wont post anymore. Way to many recipe hounds.

Or just say.


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I have to add a few things to this thread.
> 
> I have family recipes that have been handed to me from my mom (And her mom….etc) Did I share them on this forum? Yes, but not all. Why? It’s a family secret. I keep it close to my heart, and I want to pass that on to my son and daughter.
> 
> ...


Nothing at all wrong with keeping certain things under your hat, but don't post the cook if you can't give the details. The site is supposed to be instructive, so if you can't give ingredients/methods, what's the point?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> Nothing at all wrong with keeping certain things under your hat, but don't post the cook if you can't give the details. The site is supposed to be instructive, so if you can't give ingredients/methods, what's the point?


Id say if you are an active member and you share freely but one day you post a cook using a family recipe but don't want to share anything besides the cook that's fine with me. I can appreciate that. Don't join the site and spam it with the last 4 months of your cooks with no details though


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I have to add a few things to this thread.
> 
> I have family recipes that have been handed to me from my mom (And her mom….etc) Did I share them on this forum? Yes, but not all. Why? It’s a family secret. I keep it close to my heart, and I want to pass that on to my son and daughter.
> 
> ...


Wished I had more recipes from my grandparents to share! I understand why you don't want to share all of yours...especially those entrusted to you by others.  But only knew one grandparent,  think I was 7 when she passed. Wished I could have learned more. All I have is this...







This crock was buried in our basement floor, about 2 or 3 inches of the top showing.  This was where grandma stored her meat, from what I was told anyway.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Id say if you are an active member and you share freely but one day you post a cook using a family recipe but don't want to share anything besides the cook that's fine with me. I can appreciate that. Don't join the site and spam it with the last 4 months of your cooks with no details though


I can agree with that


----------



## Ringer (Feb 24, 2022)

I really enjoy seeing the threads on different cooks. I don't care if there is a recipe or not honestly, but some may. I like reading about the Cook details but I'm not going to ask someone something that isn't volunteered. I appreciate a good tip as much as the next guy but I don't depend on them to cook food (like most everyone here). If the new guys are trying, good on them, throw em a bone and they will learn like the rest of us did. Trial and error. I don't want to offend anyone here just stating my opinion. I do take issue with people that don't contribute and try to profit of those that do share though. It's a cool place to hang out all in all.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

I will freely share most any recipe when asked to post. And I have freely shared my knowledge and what I am learning in my new direction making dry cured meats and salami. Matter of fact, I have a thread up on what I have learned over the course of my two years doing it so far...both failures and successes. The ONLY two recipes I won't post online in an open forum are my Cajun smoke sausage recipe and the Cajun Andouille recipe that I have that I received from my family. I will also help new people in the finer points of sausage making and charcuterie for anyone wanting to learn.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2022)

The people here are 99% awesome people. I believe most of us enjoy learning and sharing with each other. I agree that certain things can be a secret, but be respectful and just say that to begin with. As consumers if we don’t like like the post, stop reading it and ignore the poster.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wished I had more recipes from my grandparents to share! I understand why you don't want to share all of yours...especially those entrusted to you by others.  But only knew one grandparent,  think I was 7 when she passed. Wished I could have learned more. All I have is this...
> 
> View attachment 526841
> 
> ...


I will have to say yes to grandma.
My dad told me that his mom used to keep a barrel of lard in the back porch and burried the meat in the lard, kept bugs and air from the meat.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I will freely share most any recipe when asked to post. And I have freely shared my knowledge and what I am learning in my new direction learning to make dry cured meats and salami. Matter of fact, I have a thread up on what I have learned of the course of my two years doing it...both failures and successes. The ONLY two recipes I won't post online in an open forum are my Cajun smoke sausage recipe and the Cajun Andouille recipe that I have that I received from my family. I will also help new people in the finer points of sausage making and charcuterie for anyone wanting to learn.


I need some help

That would be getting motivated to build my stuff.
HA


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I need some help
> 
> That would be getting motivated to build my stuff.
> HA


Motivation...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...drying-to-the-next-level.313404/#post-2304852


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Think I'll go post in your other thread Jerry,  the one about links...it's not getting any response! Lol    Just kidding!
> 
> But on a serious note, I  think I know the thread that started it...I commented in it. I had an issue with the guy that wouldn't post his recipe or recipes...but not for that reason.  I was unhappy on how he treated a long time member of this forum.  As a business owner that had very few posts and wouldn't post a recipe but then to say a major contributor to this forum was no help is BS. Someone got called out by the main food safety guy on the forum,  others got their feel bads hurt because of it.
> As a lurker and as a member here I remember posts from both Pop's and Chef Jimmy that basically told people we can't give that type of advice to restaurant owners (or those thinking of doing so or new start ups...not exactly sure how to state that). And I agree with that.
> ...



Ryan that was just one thread that people demanded the recipe and I don't honestly think they were after the exact recipe but more the methods. Since then it seems some members are giving people who don't post a recipe a hard time quite often. I realize some people think they run this site or should but as I stated earlier Tulsa Jeff owns this site and he makes the rules. I've been a member since 2008 and a staff member since I think 2009 and as far as I know there has never been a rule saying anybody had to post their recipe


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Maybe I've missed alot, I'm not sure. Not busting anyone's chops by any means, or don't mean to at least.  
It is Jeff's site and he has every right to run it as he sees fit. I really like this site! If I didn't I wouldn't spend as much time here as I do. Sometimes there is drama...not always too bad other times there's more. 

With everything the way it is...there's a war going on...if our biggest bitch is if a recipe is shared or not then we should all be grateful.  That's perspective !

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

Kudo's Brokenhandle....well said!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 25, 2022)

DougE said:


> You know, back in 2010 when I joined, it was a much smaller place focused on teaching people how to make good Q, among other things. Maybe we need to quit the marketing aspect and go back to that. It's Jeff's site and he can do what he pleases with it, but it used to be a much less commercially focused place.



In 2010 the site was a fraction of the size and the monthly up keep was small dollar wise. Fast forward 12 years and we have grown with content at a staggering rate. Now introduce dedicated servers. More bandwidth. Load balancing and so on. It cost more to run. We have premier members that are generous and help but it doesn't pay the bills. Insert ads. This keeps the lights on and servers running.

If we had a paid membership to use this site ads would be gone and it wouldn't be commercial as you said but it has to be to continue.

This site will continue to be a place where a new person can come and learn. Where longtime members continue to craft and share their skills and will have the occasional person that doesn't want to share and that is ok as the ones that don't share are far out numbered by the kind caring folks that will bend over backwards. 

I'm sorry you disagree but it is what it is and I respect that it is your view and won't tell you that your wrong for feeling how you do. 

To each their own and thank you for being respectful in this thread as it means alot.




Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe I've missed alot, I'm not sure. Not busting anyone's chops by any means, or don't mean to at least.
> It is Jeff's site and he has every right to run it as he sees fit. I really like this site! If I didn't I wouldn't spend as much time here as I do. Sometimes there is drama...not always too bad other times there's more.
> 
> With everything the way it is...there's a war going on...if our biggest bitch is if a recipe is shared or not then we should all be grateful.  That's perspective !
> ...




Well said. 

One of my favorite saying is 

"First world problems"


Happy smoking everyone.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> In addition, some recipes I receive as a gift, promising not to share. And I plan on keeping my word.



I'm with you 100% here. I was honored to receive a recipe a recipe from a member here that had been in the family for 5 generations, over 120 years. I was asked to keep it close to my chest. I have honored that request and will continue to do so regardless of how many people ask for it. I have taken the time to respectfully explain to those who have asked for the recipe why I cannot share it and every single person respected that. No issues at all, especially when I offer to send the mix (as much as they may want) but not the recipe itself. 



TNJAKE said:


> Don't join the site and spam it with the last 4 months of your cooks with no details though



BINGO!! Hit the nail square on the head Jake. Maybe I'm just generous by nature but it does bother me when somebody comes in here and takes, takes, takes but gives nothing back. Seems kind of one-sided to me and that's not (IMHO) the culture of this forum. I've learned a ton from the people here and tried to share in return some of the things that have evolved from the knowledge I've gained. That seems to be the overall nature of the vast majority of the people here and one of the primary reasons I spend so much time with my SMF extended family.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 25, 2022)

My take on this.....If its a family secret recipe (not that there are any) and I post on here where I have cooked it. I may give you the basic ingredients but not the exact measurements. If you want to duplicate it, its kinda going to be like going to a restaurant and attempting to duplicate one of their dishes. Trial and error.  If a thread is just a pic of your cook, I may give ya a like and roll on. Like I've told others on here, If you post a detailed write up of your cook and pics, I'll read it and glean the nuggets of wisdom from what you have posted. Heck I'm still a noobie at this cooking game. I learn everything I can from who ever I can. 
But any way, thats my thoughts. 
Jim


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 25, 2022)

I can understand people not wanting to share for whatever reason.   It is what it is.

However, I do feel that most people joined this sight to learn from others, and most of our members are always graciously willing to generously share their ideas, recipes, and techniques.

So, to you members, Kudos,  and thank you for teaching me everything I know, share, and enjoy!

After all folks, they are just recipes,

John


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> After all folks, they are just recipes,



Not trying to be argumentative or contradictory here John but for some folks it's more than "just recipes", it's a matter of principle. Somebody comes in and unabashedly takes whatever will benefit them, never gives anything back, expects people to reply to their threads (need ego stroked perhaps?), but never replies to other people's threads. That is very one-sided. There is a recent member who's MO is exactly that. I picked up on it pretty quickly and simply do not read their threads. That's the mantra here...if you don't like somebody or what they post, just pass over it and keep going. Maybe I'm the oddball in this one but I was raised to believe that whatever you get, try to give back twice that much. Sure, you can't always do it but at least make an effort. There has been zero effort on the part of the person in question....absolutely zero. That's just my .02 and I will probably get some change back but felt compelled to share this observation.

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 25, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Not trying to be argumentative or contradictory here John but for some folks it's more than "just recipes", it's a matter of principle. Somebody comes in and unabashedly takes whatever will benefit them, never gives anything back, expects people to reply to their threads (need ego stroked perhaps?), but never replies to other people's threads. That is very one-sided. There is a recent member who's MO is exactly that. I picked up on it pretty quickly and simply do not read their threads. That's the mantra here...if you don't like somebody or what they post, just pass over it and keep going. Maybe I'm the oddball in this one but I was raised to believe that whatever you get, try to give back twice that much. Sure, you can't always do it but at least make an effort. There has been zero effort on the part of the person in question....absolutely zero. That's just my .02 and I will probably get some change back but felt compelled to share this observation.
> 
> Robert


Robert,

I feel and understand your passion regarding selfish, self centered, pretentious, artificial, highfalutin, sophomoric, pompous, ostentatious, grandiloquent, knuckleheads!

I didn't mean to imply that I didn't care.  I Do!

However,  is it worth worrying or wasting our time with them.  I just let them wallow in their own miserable   existence.

Keep on sharing my friend. . .A lot more people notice!

Oh,  By the way. . .Love your beagle!

John


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Im pretty sure those of us who are here enough to recognize each other would share almost anything. Then again if i promised grandma i would only pass things to family, well its a promise. Might i share something with a member here who i deemed trust worthy, probably. Would i post it, unlikely. This is a subject im very torn over.


----------



## DougE (Feb 25, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Not trying to be argumentative or contradictory here John but for some folks it's more than "just recipes", it's a matter of principle. Somebody comes in and unabashedly takes whatever will benefit them, never gives anything back, expects people to reply to their threads (need ego stroked perhaps?), but never replies to other people's threads. That is very one-sided. There is a recent member who's MO is exactly that. I picked up on it pretty quickly and simply do not read their threads. That's the mantra here...if you don't like somebody or what they post, just pass over it and keep going. Maybe I'm the oddball in this one but I was raised to believe that whatever you get, try to give back twice that much. Sure, you can't always do it but at least make an effort. There has been zero effort on the part of the person in question....absolutely zero. That's just my .02 and I will probably get some change back but felt compelled to share this observation.
> 
> Robert


100%, Robert. I always try to give back more than I have gotten, here, even if it's just passing along what I have learned from others here.


----------



## DougE (Feb 25, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Im pretty sure those of us who are here enough to recognize each other would share almost anything. Then again if i promised grandma i would only pass things to family, well its a promise. Might i share something with a member here who i deemed trust worthy, probably. Would i post it, unlikely. This is a subject im very torn over.


If it's a recipe that people make money off of, like Jeff's rub, I can see not sharing it, but if it's granny's awesome apple turnover recipe, why would I not want to share it so everyone can make granny's awesome apple turnovers. When granny told you not to share the recipe, I expect she had that woman in her church group who was always jealous of her recipe in mind lol.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2022)

DougE said:


> If it's a recipe that people make money off of, like Jeff's rub, I can see not sharing it, but if it's granny's awesome apple turnover recipe, why would I not want to share it so everyone can make granny's awesome apple turnovers. When granny told you not to share the recipe, I expect she had that woman in her church group who was always jealous of her recipe in mind lol.


I wouldn’t for a simple reason. I gave my word. If I don’t have my word to stand by, I got nothing.


----------



## DougE (Feb 25, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I wouldn’t for a simple reason. I gave my word. If I don’t have my word to stand by, I got nothing.


Yea, I get that, but never experienced it. Our family recipes were always meant to pass around, with the exception of the fictional jealous church lady lol


----------



## DougE (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd also posit that no matter what your families secret recipe is, it exists in many other kitchens, formulated by other cooks. This isn't rocket science, it is cooking.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2022)

And many people keep the ”secret” more to honor someone special to them I think. I have no family recipes, God bless my mother but damn she can’t cook. Grandmas “secret recipe” cookies… Yup bought at the local bakery.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 25, 2022)

Well I think some times its good to be busy and miss stuff some times (I missed the drama)......I know I post techniques and recipes as much as I can...I don't like to put food preservation or curing things out there because of a CYA....But I have learned a lot from many very good chefs and I do use lots of copy righted recipes that I won't share but will give credit to the author when I do!  I don't think its any secret that I look up to GR a lot and use many of his recipes.....I also do a lot of cooking by taste, I don't think I have measured out what goes into a pan sauce or gravy for years years.....Its muscle memory and amount in the cupped hand....  

All that said I don't participate in Instagram for a reason!  I don't photo shop my pics and would prefer not to see edited things that aren't real...... I actually plate and eat the way I post and I do so when I don't even take a pic to post....because I LIKE TO DO IT!

I also fully understand the for profit business model, I have only complained once about a set of ads because it wasn't office friendly and if viewed at the office would have gotten me reprimanded or terminated for viewing....Those ads went away after I pointed them out to an admin.......

Finally, 

 TulsaJeff
 shares recipes and techniques very freely (this is just good marketing!....and a good way to attract and keep clients....ie we are clients just as the sites advertisers are clients) and also has them for sale and he tries his best to run a positive forum....I also think its each members responsibly to keep the positive side of things (Just too much negative stuff out in the world to focus on it).  if your blood starts to boil just move to another post and let it go out........I have learned this from experience.....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2022)

Seems to me , the whole thing that started this , and the guy is now removed is that he came looking for advice . He got some advice, and then said " you can't have the recipe " 
Well that's fine , but no one asked . So to say " You can't have it " or someone asking for it and he says " I'm selling it " are two different things . I did think his comment was strange and out of context at the time I read it . Several other members have family recipes and when asked they decline with reason , and it's always understood . 
Truth be said ,,, no one here needs his jerky recipe anyway . I mean he had to ask .


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Seems to me , the whole thing that started this , and the guy is now removed is that he came looking for advice . He got some advice, and then said " you can't have the recipe "
> Well that's fine , but no one asked . So to say " You can't have it " or someone asking for it and he says " I'm selling it " are two different things . I did think his comment was strange and out of context at the time I read it . Several other members have family recipes and when asked they decline with reason , and it's always understood .
> Truth be said ,,, no one here needs his jerky recipe anyway . I mean he had to ask .



Actually that wasn't the first post I have seen demanding the recipe and as I said knowing the ones that wanted it I believe were more concerned with the safety aspect than the actual recipe. Pretty much since that thread it seems some members are demanding the recipe or stating the member shouldn't have posted it without the recipe. We keep getting "Reports" about it and some are referring to it as bullying.

So let me say this one more time and this is not directed at Chopsaw I've never seen him attack another member for any reason. 
The intent of this site is defined by the owner of this site and that is to help people and nowhere does it state anyone has to share a recipe. The rules have not changed on this they are the same rules that were in effect when you joined the site and any change would come from Tulsa Jeff not anyone else.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Actually that wasn't the first post I have seen demanding the recipe and as I said knowing the ones that wanted it I believe were more concerned with the safety aspect than the actual recipe. Pretty much since that thread it seems some members are demanding the recipe or stating the member shouldn't have posted it without the recipe. We keep getting "Reports" about it and some are referring to it as bullying.
> 
> So let me say this one more time and this is not directed at Chopsaw I've never seen him attack another member for any reason.
> The intent of this site is defined by the owner of this site and that is to help people and nowhere does it state anyone has to share a recipe. The rules have not changed on this they are the same rules that were in effect when you joined the site and any change would come from Tulsa Jeff not anyone else.


Lmao bullying? That's about as woke as it gets. Especially when you say the people who are bullying are asking questions for food safety sake. Food safety used to be important here. As it should be. Sometimes you have to ask some questions to get someone to tell you what's going on. Otherwise it's a crapshoot and not worth anybody's time. I see people take food safety, especially curing, very seriously. Never see anyone out of line with their answers. Bullying.....lmao


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 25, 2022)

Well I haven’t wanted to, but I’ll wade in the pool since my post was deleted because “recipes don’t matter”.
In rank and file posts, I don’t think a recipe is necessary. I think you will get a lot more interaction if you do include method and recipe, but not strictly necessary. However, this is  directed to the administration, if we are going to have a carousel that highlights the members work and achievements, those achievements most definitely need to have details or they don’t get the carousel ride. Some folks spend a lot of time and effort to create, document and display their cooks. For them to be “bumped” for the ride by a member who puts half the effort in and gives no process or recipe, but gets the ride, because they are a new member,,,,,well that’s just wrong. Period. The core members here deserve more respect than that. There needs to be a separation between requirements for the board generally, and the showcase of the carousel. That carousel needs to be the high brass ring. That place we all aspire to be, some day. We need to watch how those who are there document their cooks, their presentation, the creativity, the effort. It should be a cut above that is strived for, not just cheaply thrown around to a newbie to to encourage them at the expense of the the guy who worked hard, played by the rules to achieve that ride. It’s just plain wrong.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well I haven’t wanted to, but I’ll wade in the pool since my post was deleted because “recipes don’t matter”.
> In rank and file posts, I don’t think a recipe is necessary. I think you will get a lot more interaction if you do include method and recipe, but not strictly necessary. However, this is  directed to the administration, if we are going to have a carousel that highlights the members work and achievements, those achievements most definitely need to have details or they don’t get the carousel ride. Some folks spend a lot of time and effort to create, document and display their cooks. For them to be “bumped” for the ride by a member who puts half the effort in and gives no process or recipe, but gets the ride, because they are a new member,,,,,well that’s just wrong. Period. The core members here deserve more respect than that. There needs to be a separation between requirements for the board generally, and the showcase of the carousel. That carousel needs to be the high brass ring. That place we all aspire to be, some day. We need to watch how those who are there document their cooks, their presentation, the creativity, the effort. It should be a cut above that is strived for, not just cheaply thrown around to a newbie to to encourage them at the expense of the the guy who worked hard, played by the rules to achieve that ride. It’s just plain wrong.


I agree but not much that meet that requirement anymore


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 25, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> I agree but not much that meet that requirement anymore


Thanks for the reply Farmer.
However, I will say that at the time my post was made and eventually deleted, there were a plethora of worthy cooks posted with all the details, that were passed by the administration. Then a certain new member posted about 12 of his cooks, all at once in a bombardment, none had recipes or details. Then one of those was chosen for the carousel. I challenged that, and was sidelined as the result. I have tried hard to contribute, worked hard at it, and have been on the carousel, but not at first for damn sure, it took time and technique. I felt like I earned that ride, as it should be. Some dang fine chefs here cranking out fantastic food. This creates competition and desire. Cut us short to promote some new guy who gives minimal effort, your going to hear about it. I think that is a natural response. Just venting this off my chest. Nothing personal Farmer.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I don't think its any secret that I look up to GR a lot and use many of his recipes


It's a secret to me....Who is GR? Gordon Ramsey?


----------



## clifish (Feb 25, 2022)

What is the carousel ?  Guess I never made it?   That and thin blue smoke order will elude me for a while..
I must miss most of the drama posts referenced here  but this is still the best damn smoking/cooking/grilling/cooking site I have ever been part of!

Thanks to all that admin and post.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2022)

Interesting read. I guess I also missed the drama. As far as recipes, I'm an open book. Unfortunately, I cook by feel and instinct. I do try and document my recipes, but they literally change a little each time I make the same dish. Drives my wife crazy.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 25, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao bullying? That's about as woke as it gets. Especially when you say the people who are bullying are asking questions for food safety sake. Food safety used to be important here. As it should be. Sometimes you have to ask some questions to get someone to tell you what's going on. Otherwise it's a crapshoot and not worth anybody's time. I see people take food safety, especially curing, very seriously. Never see anyone out of line with their answers. Bullying.....lmao



Jake I stated more than once the thread everybody wants to point at wasn't the one that got this posted. In that thread two members who most of us consider very well educated on the subject were asking for the recipe I'm sure to make sure it was safe and I'm sure they weren't looking for the entire recipe but the things used for and affecting the curing process to make sure it was safe. 
I don't know if you read every single post every single day I know I don't years ago I did but it has gotten to big with to many posts for me to do that anymore. So maybe you haven't seen the other threads giving people a hard time because they didn't post a recipe. When someone does "Report" a post a staff member or several will look at it and either dismiss it or take action to correct whatever was reported.


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 25, 2022)

I have learned so much from the folks here. From the great cooks, and the failures. I will freely share anything that I have that wasn’t purchased or copyrighted. In those cases, I’ll provide the source.

The “search” feature is a major source of entertainment, much better even than porn. I love picking apart techniques and recipes, selecting ideas. Fortunately, there are many knowledgeable and generous people here. I am often in awe by the depth of what is discussed. This hobby has been made fun by the people here. I hope to get to the point where I actually have something worth sharing!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 25, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well I haven’t wanted to, but I’ll wade in the pool since my post was deleted because “recipes don’t matter”.
> In rank and file posts, I don’t think a recipe is necessary. I think you will get a lot more interaction if you do include method and recipe, but not strictly necessary. However, this is  directed to the administration, if we are going to have a carousel that highlights the members work and achievements, those achievements most definitely need to have details or they don’t get the carousel ride. Some folks spend a lot of time and effort to create, document and display their cooks. For them to be “bumped” for the ride by a member who puts half the effort in and gives no process or recipe, but gets the ride, because they are a new member,,,,,well that’s just wrong. Period. The core members here deserve more respect than that. There needs to be a separation between requirements for the board generally, and the showcase of the carousel. That carousel needs to be the high brass ring. That place we all aspire to be, some day. We need to watch how those who are there document their cooks, their presentation, the creativity, the effort. It should be a cut above that is strived for, not just cheaply thrown around to a newbie to to encourage them at the expense of the the guy who worked hard, played by the rules to achieve that ride. It’s just plain wrong.



I don't think I've seen where anyone has implied recipes don't matter there is a difference between matter and required. Yes it's nice to see the recipe but it is not required there is a difference.
As for the carousal I did that at one time but a couple other staff members have been doing it for awhile now. There are no rules that I'm aware of for something to be featured it's kind of whatever catches the eye of those featuring them. We have had complaints about what is featured before and Jeff has said the same it's what catches the eye of who is looking for things to feature.
As far as I know the carousal was never intended to be a competition it's not like a throwdown where people look and judge and vote on the threads that are featured.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> What is the carousel ?  Guess I never made it?   That and thin blue smoke order will elude me for a while..
> I must miss most of the drama posts referenced here  but this is still the best damn smoking/cooking/grilling/cooking site I have ever been part of!
> 
> Thanks to all that admin and post.



The carousel is a scrolling banner on the homepage of the site; not the forum home page, and likely I'll never make it since I don't often post photos.  The TBS order is something else I'm unlikely to ever make.  I try to share my knowledge but, again, I don't know how long it's been since I posted a photo.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> It's a secret to me....Who is GR? Gordon Ramsey?


GR would be Great/Rick....baaaahahaha


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> It's a secret to me....Who is GR? Gordon Ramsey?



Great Rick!!! Thanks funny right there!!

Yes GR=Gordon Ramsey...... I use to think he was a cocky prick that ran his mouth....then my fam went to his Hell’s Kitchen in Vegas and I walked out thinking ......GR is a humble guy because I NEVER thought food could taste so good!!!!

Since, we have used many many of his recipes at home (have all his cook books) and just amazed at how simple techniques can makes such a huge difference in taste and presentation.

oh and PS I also have both of Jeff Phillips books and have used many recipes as is and as stepping stones for creation!!!! I have given them out to many new BBQers as gifts to help their foundation start right!

Learning is about finding what works for you and then perfecting it!


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 26, 2022)

If admin need your opinions they will ask otherwise if you have a problem with something send a pm. If you don’t like how smf admin run this forum leave and go make your own forum. The lack of respect to the admin here anymore is appalling and I’m sick of seeing it. I’ve seen numerous times people putting down admin in a lengthy post that they close with saying they aren’t calling the admin person out if you weren’t calling them out what the heck was the point of what you posted.  Imagine a new member that just joined reading this thread. I personally couldn’t even bring myself to read all the replies. With everything going on in the world right now I can’t believe there are people concerned with whether or not someone post a recipe or not and if someone is boosting an ego. News flash stop pointing out the sawdust in someone else’s eye while you have a plank in your own eye.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 26, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> if we are going to have a carousel that highlights the members work and achievements, those achievements most definitely need to have details or they don’t get the carousel ride. Some folks spend a lot of time and effort to create, document and display their cooks. For them to be “bumped” for the ride by a member who puts half the effort in and gives no process or recipe, but gets the ride, because they are a new member,,,,,well that’s just wrong. Period.



I tend to agree but it's tough to figure what to feature and what not to feature. There is so much content here to sift through...

Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 26, 2022)

When it comes to pics, I'm horrible. I've actually been shocked the one or two times I've seen a picture of mine on the Carousel. 

I cook 98% of our meals and I don't think about taking pics until after something is fixed, plated, and consumed. Then inside my head, a little voice says, "You probably should have taken pictures of that from start to finish." And when I do take pics, they look like I gave the camera or phone to my grandson and said, "Here, take a picture of that (whatever)." I'm always amazed at the detailed eye and photographic ability of the person whose pics are posted on the Carousel. 

As far as recipes, there's only one time I've told someone no because it was obvious to me he was going to use it commercially. Which takes us full circle. As a writer, I've seen posts that are obviously from a writer researching material for a book. Trolls and fake robo-posts are also obvious. In each case, Admin obviously caught the intent and addressed the issue. I'm thankful for their efforts.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2022)

Below are some points I consider worth the read... I have deleted the originator as to not be portrayed as playing favorites, which I'm not...
---------
Nothing at all wrong with keeping certain things under your hat, but don't post the cook if you can't give the details. The site is supposed to be instructive, so if you can't give ingredients/methods, what's the point?
---------
Maybe I'm just generous by nature but it does bother me when somebody comes in here and takes, takes, takes but gives nothing back. Seems kind of one-sided to me and that's not (IMHO) the culture of this forum.
---------
Maybe I'm the oddball in this one but I was raised to believe that whatever you get, try to give back twice that much. Sure, you can't always do it but at least make an effort.
----------
As far as I know the carousal was never intended to be a competition it's not like a throwdown where people look and judge and vote on the threads that are featured.
----------

When I joined this forum, I didn't know squat about making sausage or curing meats... I think I have come a long way, like the rest of you...   I felt I needed to repay and pay-it-forward, what I had learned...

First, were problems with smokers not providing even heat and hot spots burning food...
My education provided me with some tools to remedy those problems...
Over about a 2-year time period, and with the help of members kind enough to listen to my ideas and build their new smokers incorporating those ideas and incorporating others' ideas as we progressed, the tutorial that was put together makes one of the best smokers anyone can build...
I have spent countless hours on the phone and in private messaging, helping folks put together those smokers so they could have the best smoker SMF has to offer...  I'm still doing that today...  Right now, I am helping a new member with 5 pages of private messaging get his smoker together... There will probably be a few more pages before it is completed...
I am most proud of my ham recipe... It was born out of a screw up... Bride (RIP) wanted pork butts... The store I shop at had fresh picnics... She wanted to make pulled pork... That being noted I knew I had to do something different... She made the best pulled pork I had ever eaten; she was from Fort Scott, Kansas... That's how I experimented with my first direct injection of ingredients in that pig leg...  Wandering into the pantry and grabbing Kitchen Basics unsalted veggie stock as the carrier liquid for the injection of the salt, sugar, STPP and cure#1...  First time I had used it...  When I cut into that picnic and tasted it, rockets went off, the stars aligned, and a star was born...The absolute best ham I had ever tasted...  My first thought, the folks on the forum will not believe how good this ham is... And I published the complete recipe...  Here's my chance to repay what others had been so kind and shared with me... How to make something really delicious...  I got many thanks for that recipe... I was finally paying back what meant so much...  I'm glad folks use it to make their family hams...
I spent many days at Seattle Children's Hospital, during the Jack-in the Box E-coli fiasco, watching families suffer while their child was teetering on the edge of death all because they undercooked their beef to sell juicy burgers...
I learned of a way to make juicy, near raw, meats that even health compromised individuals could eat from Dr. Douglas Baldwin... It's called pasteurization...  Now I push that method not wanting anyone to go through what I witnessed in 1993...
1993 Jack in the Box E. coli outbreak - Wikipedia
I was compelled, and with help from admin and TulsaJeff's blessing, I was allowed to post threads on the Food Safety forum...

When a new member volunteers "I won't share this recipe", while he/she is asking for help on a few other threads to help him start up his/hers smoked meats business, I chose to not help him/her and said the same...  He could have kept his fingers off of the keys, if his bacon was that good, I'm sure he got the recipe here, before he joined, why else would he join this forum???...  He joined only because this is the best smoking meat forums on the web... We share recipes to help others... members or not...


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 26, 2022)

daveomak said:


> When I joined this forum, I didn't know squat about making sausage or curing meats... I think I have come a long way, like the rest of you... I felt I needed to repay and pay-it-forward, what I had learned...



Excellent post Dave. As much as I agree with and respect everything you've noted here, the most interesting (and hilarious) thing I've read in this forum was your incident in the restaurant bathroom after eating a bit too much    Seriously though, you make some fine points here. I have your ham recipe bookmarked and fully intend to make it when I get some freezer space available...and your thread sir is the personification of what this forum is all about. Thank you for many years of your contributions.

Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 26, 2022)

daveomak said:


> When a new member volunteers "I won't share this recipe", while he/she is asking for help on a few other threads to help him start up his/hers smoked meats business, I chose to not help him/her and said the same...


I figured that's what the "Ignore" feature is for, and I've used it a few times. Heck, I'm sure it's been used on me, too. We're both better for it!


----------



## texomakid (Feb 26, 2022)

I just read this whole thread - I still don't have a clue what the hell went down   

I'm sure to some in this community I appear aloof but the reality is I stumbled across this placed years ago and thought it was a great place to hang out and fine tune my weekend warrior BBQ & smoking skills (and I definitely have) 

Hope everyone finds their "happy" cause what makes me happy is good food and no drama. I'm a full paid member for a reason - I like this place for great smoking & BBQ idea exchanges without all the political crap. It's the only source of social media that I do

FWIW - I've never kept a cooking secret of mine from this forum - including most of my failures  but I'll take to my grave anything that was shared to me by other members that asked to keep it secret.

Now, let's all go cook something good to eat!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi everyone , this is a good read. 

     I have been here just over a year. I came here to learn how to smoke foods. I have been helped by a lot of people and I thank them all for that.
I love to cook and did it for awhile as my first part of life . I also use the search on here to look up different ways to do different types of foods . I try to incorporate smoke to most items in one way or another. In my pickling and preserves I have not figured out how to bring smoke into that yet....yet lol.
   I love to read cook books or find recipes on the web and that take parts of different cooks and build something with that. I do try to show and write how I do my foods,  and love that you guys are ok with that. I have no problem with anyone asking how or saying maybe next time try this . 
That is what cooking and learning is all about.

   I also want to learn how to get better at some things ....sausages and the rest of the stuffed family of foods, so I will keep reading others posts and ask questions as I need to .

  Also I would have never been able or even trusted myself at curing meat without the help of this forum and its members that showed and helped me with that.

  As for the Carousel , I think it is great , and very happy that someone thinks that when a post of mine is good enough it is there.  

Love this site and the new friends I have made  ( and never meet as someone else has said )

Just my 2 cents

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2022)

Wow what a great post Jerry to stop some of the BS a lot of great statements from many and yes some from the people you are implying about guilty of some of the things you are talking about. Most members will supply their info to others unless like said they have been asked to protect then and not share. Being a administer is never a crown winning job anywhere if you think so then find a place to try and see the realty of the job. No thanks they are welcome to it. Thanks to those who have choose to be one. Anytime you have to settle a dispute somebody is not going to be happy as everyone can't win. Well, that's enough of my $.02. Just enjoy the forum as it was intended a friendly place to discuss cooking and smoking meat.

Warren


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 27, 2022)

Warren... totally agree.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I feel and understand your passion regarding selfish, self centered, pretentious, artificial, highfalutin, sophomoric, pompous, ostentatious, grandiloquent, knuckleheads!



Well, I'm happy to see I haven't been forgotten. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Well, I'm happy to see I haven't been forgotten.
> 
> Chris


Always thinking of you!

You make my tooths chatter!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks Justin, keep on smiling my friend.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I have to add a few things to this thread.
> 
> I have family recipes that have been handed to me from my mom (And her mom….etc) Did I share them on this forum? Yes, but not all. Why? It’s a family secret. I keep it close to my heart, and I want to pass that on to my son and daughter.
> 
> That’s all I have to say.



Man, I just got a shiver down my spine. Justin with your intertwined family tree. Some things are better left unsaid, or posted. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nobody can say that I haven't shared at least one proprietary recipe.






						Who Dung Diet
					

So I'm starting to feel a little bloated lately, and decided to put myself on a diet for the first time in my life. Not a real major diet like the Keto. Just one that will help me shed a few pounds and maybe lower the old blood pressure. After some serious web seaching I think I've found one...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Man, I just got a shiver down my spine. Justin with your intertwined family tree. Some things are better left unsaid, or posted.
> 
> Chris


My family tree is a stump.

Honesty is the best policy.

Bye.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2022)

I do appreciate the carousel giving sausage makers some love.....thanks to whichever Moderator did that......


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2022)

Most of my post that I do not include the recipe for, would be copy right violation. If it is mine I share it hate seeing yeah got this recipe here but forgot who posted it.
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 28, 2022)

Actually, it is not possible to copyright a recipe. The way a recipe is written and the comments the writer makes about the recipe can be protected, but the ingredients and the process are not afforded copyright protection...anywhere. 

I shig recipes all the time...and immediately change them to match my tastes and ingredient preferences. I even reorder the way the ingredients are listed and how to use them so they fit the way my brain works. I like efficiency and HATE the standardized way recipes are constructed in cookbooks and online. 

The ethical thing to do when you use someone else's recipe is give them a reference and credit. But, it isn't mandatory.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks for the likes bigformn and MJB05615 I appreciate them.

Warren


----------

